# Sibblings not close



## smegmas36 (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone have this issue? I have 2 baby cockatiels, 29 days and 25 days old in a brooder. I'm now full time hand feeding but did supplement feed prior when they were still in the nest. Both are doing fine.

I noticed though that the sibblings don't particularly like to snuggle to each other. I have a stuffed animal in there but I usually see either one or the other next to it, never both. In fact they stay well away from each other.

I checked my brooder temp and it's about 82F and 50% humidity. I don't think that's too hot as they are just pin feathering. When they do wonder next to each other one of them moves off to another section of the brooder.

When I feed them they are in a bowl and that's the only time they stay next to each. After feeding time I set them next to each other and one or the other will move away.

Do they just not like each other? No fighting as of yet but I can see this being an issue if they don't tollerate each other now.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Tiels like their own space and actually have their own "bubble" that they don't like to be invaded. It could just be that they don't want to be near each other, I don't necessarily see it as an issue.


----------



## smegmas36 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks Roxy,

My concern stems from the fact that their father has this territorial issue with his cage and thought he might have passed this on to his babies.

When I introduced his now mate he would not allow her in his cage. Anywhere else they got along and seemed well bonded...but not in his cage. They ended up in her cage and these two babies were the result.

When I pulled the babies for hand feeding I decided to give her cage and the walls (she projected some of her poop pretty far), a good scrubbing. Thinking that now they've had all this time and raised a clutch it was fine to temporarily put them in his old cage.

No go! Not even 5min and there was a serious squabble. He had all his feathers puffed right up and screaming at her. Last time she just left the cage this time she was squacking back. Like saying what's your problem boy? and she was giving him the business back. I openned the cage and she reluctantly went out. He soon flew out and joined her and acted like nothing happened. He preened her and started to cuddle her again.

I can see his obsession with the cage. It's my most expensive and definately the nicest. I had dreams that would be their home. Hope the babies don't carry the same obsessive jean.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

My chicks don't snuggle together a lot at that age. They'll be flying soon and a little independence is probably an important part of the fledging process. No one would ever leave the nest if they were too dependent on each other!


----------



## smegmas36 (Jan 18, 2011)

Just an update,
Saw them today cuddled together for the first time.









Mom is Cinnamon Pearl and Dad is Pied Pearl. I will assume both babies will be Pearl. Older one (right), has stripes on his pin feathers which I think will come out as the pearl. Younger one seems to have lighter shades of the same colour, maybe a Cinnamon but doubt it. I don't know the lineage of the grand parents, I just know by visually looking at mom and dad.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes, all the babies will be pearl since both parents are pearl. Whether you get anything else depends on whether the parents have any hidden splits. You can get pied chicks if mom is split pied. You can get cinnamon chicks if dad is split cinnamon. 

If dad was split lutino or both parents were split whiteface you could get those colors, but these mutations are identifiable at birth (red eyes for lutinos, white fuzz for whiteface) and the chicks in the picture obviously don't have these mutations.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

As far as your male being defensive about his cage... Rearrange his cage drastically... move his toys, perches, and food and water dishes if able. this will make it enough different that he may not think of it as his cage anymore. I always rearrange the cage when I introduce a new bird to it... it causes all the birds to get used to the cage at the same time and helps foster a flock bond with the occupants. It has only failed once.


----------



## smegmas36 (Jan 18, 2011)

OK, now they are acting like...well birds. Sibblings anyway as they are cuddling and fighting with one another. What I was expecting. Thanks for help and here's some pics of the little ones.
Have a look at the last few pics. I'm sure they are pearls but one looks to have more grey and white but the smaller one has allot of yellow. My camera sucks but it looks like the little one may be cinnamon. If he/she is then it will be a big surprise cause the male as far as I visually see has no cinammon.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Awww they are adorable! You never know, your male could be split to cinnamon!


----------



## smegmas36 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Update*

OK, feathers have opened and now I see what these 2 really look like. Seems one took after the father with white pearls and the other took after the mom with yellow pearls.
The one with the white pearls seems to whistle allot. Is this a possible sign it is male?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Very cute! And yes a lot of whistling could indicate male. Since both parents were pearls these babies can be either sex.


----------



## smegmas36 (Jan 18, 2011)

OK, last pics of our new family members. They are now close to 6 weeks old. They are flying although clumbsy and their landing could do with more practice. They're eating somewhat on their own but hand feeding has become a chore. They'll eat a bit, about half what I use to feed them just a week ago. I'm watching close to see if they're eating the seeds, pellets and vegies I'm leaving them. Feeding is now morning and night only.

Can't believe this is all winding down now. They're growing up and needing us less. Both have been spoken for as their new owners are anxiously waiting. Lucky they are neighbours so we will have access to see them once in a while.

Thanks for all the help and advice from this site. From those directly and indirectly who took time to leave their advice, experience and knowledge on this site. Our family including our 2 newcomers appreciate the help.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

aww they are gorgeous


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Your lucky lol a couple years ago when i handreared they were stubborn when it came to weaning I mean yeah they would eat less but never touched seed so in the end I put there baby food at the bottom of the cage along with aload of seed which worked as it was mixed In


----------

